# Residency



## eastender (Jan 28, 2009)

Can anyone help. Today 29th january, a friend has told me that when she went to renew her residency, she was told that she must show that she has 33,000 tl in the bank per person, per year. As they wanted to get a 2 yearly residency, so they had to show they had 132,000 tl. They were refused as they didn't have that much in the bank. Surely this is not true. 33,000 tl sounds alot. Does anybody know if this is true or what the actual amount they required you to have. Thanks,
eastender


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

eastender said:


> Can anyone help. Today 29th january, a friend has told me that when she went to renew her residency, she was told that she must show that she has 33,000 tl in the bank per person, per year. As they wanted to get a 2 yearly residency, so they had to show they had 132,000 tl. They were refused as they didn't have that much in the bank. Surely this is not true. 33,000 tl sounds alot. Does anybody know if this is true or what the actual amount they required you to have. Thanks,
> eastender


Well I'm not sure specifically but Turkey of course is not in the EU so are not governed by EU edicts, and therefire I guess can do what they want with their restrictions


----------



## eastender (Jan 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I'm not sure specifically but Turkey of course is not in the EU so are not governed by EU edicts, and therefire I guess can do what they want with their restrictions


Thanks for your reply, but it really doesn't help. On Tuesday i had two friends that went to sort out their residency, they only wanted a year and showed a turkish bank statement with 53,000 TL in it, they were refused as there wasn't enough money in it. I have another two friends who have to renew next month, and they want 2 years, that means they have to have 132 TL in the bank, and they haven't got that sort of money. My husband and I have to renew ours in the summer and we wanted to renew for another 5 years, that mean we have to have
330,000 TL in the bank, and we certainly haven't got that much, and don't know of any expats that have, this is a very serious matter, so we would appreciate anyone that knows for sure what the situation is. This getting alot of people very, very worried.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eastender said:


> Thanks for your reply, but it really doesn't help. On Tuesday i had two friends that went to sort out their residency, they only wanted a year and showed a turkish bank statement with 53,000 TL in it, they were refused as there wasn't enough money in it. I have another two friends who have to renew next month, and they want 2 years, that means they have to have 132 TL in the bank, and they haven't got that sort of money. My husband and I have to renew ours in the summer and we wanted to renew for another 5 years, that mean we have to have
> 330,000 TL in the bank, and we certainly haven't got that much, and don't know of any expats that have, this is a very serious matter, so we would appreciate anyone that knows for sure what the situation is. This getting alot of people very, very worried.


What about pensioners? If they are getting old age pensions from the Uk do they still have to have this 33k per person in the bank on top of their pensions?


----------



## eastender (Jan 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> What about pensioners? If they are getting old age pensions from the Uk do they still have to have this 33k per person in the bank on top of their pensions?


Hi Veronica,

Old age pensions i'm not sure about. I have guite a few friends looking into this situation as they are all so worried. I have friends who are only getting a pension and have to renew next month, so they are very worried. As soon as I get an feedback i will put it on the forum.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eastender said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Old age pensions i'm not sure about. I have guite a few friends looking into this situation as they are all so worried. I have friends who are only getting a pension and have to renew next month, so they are very worried. As soon as I get an feedback i will put it on the forum.


Thank you.
It would help anyone who is thinking of moving to Turkey to have this sort of information.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's fairly common for countries to require deposits large enough to provide at least minimal support for the length of the visa. People getting pensions usuallly have to prove an outside, unearned income that is sufficient to support them. Some countries grandfather in people who are already there, but others, like Thailand, sometimes dramatically increase the requirements and expect you to leave if you can't meet them. One of the better things about Panama is that when you qualify for the pensionado they guarantee a certain number of years without a change in the requirements, and I think if you meet the requirements with a government pension, the pensionado is permanent. They also count the value of an apartment as an investment amount, rather than requiring cash as many countries do. The amount is high, though, $200,000.

So what you are describing is not unusual. While it may seem extreme, in many countries there really aren't any options for foreigners at all. The US is one, and if I wanted to move from the US to the UK, it would be virtually impossible.


----------

